# neidisch werde ...



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

naja war im letzten jahr schon mal hier und mochte mich kaum vorstellen hier ,
wenn ich so eure teiche anschauen , werd ich ganz blass vor neid .
und mag meinen kleinen teich garnicht zeigen , aber naja was solls vieleicht kann ich hier noch tipps von euch bekommen .

würde mich über eure meinung freuen , auch wenn ich leider nicht mehr viel ändern kann an meinen teich ....

freue mich dennoch um eure ehrliche meinungen und tipps


wie ich hier nun bilder rein bekomme weiß ich noch nicht , ich versuch es gleich noch ...


----------



## Suse (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Hallo kleinmolli,
ich habe noch nicht erlebt, das jemand in diesem Forum wegen der Größe seines Teichs verachtet wurde.
Es gibt sogar welche, die haben "nur" einen Bottich oder ´ne Badewanne.
Viele haben doch auch einfach gar keinen Platz für eine große Seenplatte,
umso erstaunlicher, wenn sie von dem bisschen Platz auch noch etwas abgeben, 
für das Leben im Wasser...
...und deshalb:
Herzlich Willkommen !
Und Fotos sind immer gut, irgendwann klappt das mit dem Einstellen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Hallo Kleinmolli70,

mit den Fotos hat doch am 27.04.2007 auch schon gekalppt. 

Schau einfach unter Hilfe, da ist das alles beschrieben.

Viele Grüße Volker


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

 

 

 


hmm und ??? hats geklappt oder nun zu klein ??


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

und noch ein versuch mit bildern


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

und noch einmal  

 

 

 

 

mein sohnemann an seinen eigenen miniteich , und unsere anderen mitbewohner 
unsere hündin bonnie und unsere papageien ,einer davon coko...


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Passt  

Schöne Fotos


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Hallo Petra!

Keine falsche Scham! 
Ist doch sehr schön geworden, Dein Teich! 

Lieber einen kleinen Teich, als keinen Teich!
Wasser ist Leben, da gibt es viel zu entdecken und bewundern - egal, wie groß die Wasserfläche ist.

Die zuerst eingestellten Bilder könnten wirklich etwas größer sein. 
Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder, vor allem, wenn alles im Teich wächst.

P.S.: Wir haben kürzlich für Kleinteich-Besitzer extra die Rubrik "Mini-Teiche" eingerichtet, da es hier viele User mit kleinen Teichen gibt und wir ihnen auch ihr Diskussionsforum schaffen wollten.
Du siehst, hier ist jeder gold-richtig!


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

naja als ich meine willen surchsetztenb durfte nach der geburt  unseres sohnes , war ich ja schon froh , und die kleine teichschale hab ich  nach dem größeren teich gleich  auch noch eingebuddelt , und ein mini hochteich drauß gemacht für mein sohnemann , und er gefällt ihm ,somit hatte ich etwas hoffnung das er vom großen teich weg bleibt , aber er scheint regelrecht angezogen  von wasser...
naja ganz die mama eben , werde den teich noch umzäunen müssen damit nichts passiert .


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Servus Petra (woher weiss dodi das??)

also wirklich kein Grund zum neidisch werden!!

Am wichtigsten ist doch nur allein, dass jeder sein ganz persönliches Wohlfühleckchen findet 

Super finde ich auch, dass es sichtlich kein Teichfreaknachwuchsprobleme gibt. 



Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich über jedes neue Wasserfleckchen freut!


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

tja nun frag ich mich auch gerade wo du es sagst ....
wie und woher wißt ihr mein namen ???


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

tja mein sohn liebt auch das wasser , mal sehen ob sein papa weich wird und einer teichvergrößerung zustimmt wenn er bettelt , aber bis dahin werden wohl noch einige tage ins land ziehen .... ( leider ) 
denn ich bekomm sein vater nicht dazu überedet ....
wenns nach mir gingeeeee,bräucht ich kein rasen ... lieber wasser ...


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Hallo,

wenn Dein Teich klein ist, was ist dann erst meiner???

Eine mickrige Pfütze???

Na wenn schon!


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

He Alex,

schön langsam glaube ich ja, Ihr wollt alle nur Komplimente heischen 

Ein Teich hübscher wie der andere - aber über die Pfützen jammern 

Dein Teich Alex hat sich aber wirklich super entwickelt und ich freue mich schon wie Du auf die ersten "Hubschrauber"

Lg-Willi -der "Pfützen" mit viel Leben ganz toll findet


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Nana!

Ihr habt aber auch einen schönen Teich vorm Fenster!
Die Pflanzenwelt wird sicher in diesem Jahr richtig "explodieren"!!!

Ich für meinen Teil schaue jeden Tag, wieviel die Pflanzen schon wieder "geschafft" haben...:crazy


----------



## kleinmolli70 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

naja komplimente höhren wir sicher gern , dennoch die großen teiche sind sicher viel schöner und vor allem was da für ein aufwand an technik betrieben wird ,da kann ich nur sagen hut ab , da versteh ich nur bahnhof ....
deswegen wäre ich dankbar vieleicht mal ein paar tipps zu bekommen ,wie ich günstig mein teichfilter vom baumarkt optimieren kann , oder halt selber eine ( kleine filteranlage zusammengebastelt bekomme )....
also mal ganz laut hilfe in den raum schreie....


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Guten Morgen Petra!

Auch wenn die Großteichbesitzer gleich schreien werden!  

Bei wenig Fischen und viel Pflanzen dürfte ein Filter aus dem Baumarkt reichen, auch ich habe so einen Filter gehabt. Jetzt habe ich einen Druckfilter, da ich dieses große Ding aus dem Baumarkt nicht mehr sehen konnte   und habe in in die Wüste geschickt. Der Druckfilter steht jetzt schön versteckt in Blockbohlenhaus.

Das ist nur meine Meinung dazu!

Ich werde zwar dieses Jahr nuch einen FP / BF bauen aber das alles braucht seine Zeit. 

Also mach Du bitte auch langsam, denn dann passieren die wenigsten Fehler.

Gruss  Volker


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Guten Morgen!



			
				ösiwilli schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Petra (woher weiss dodi das??)



Manchmal muss man eben in den alten Beiträgen stöbern - und man/frau wird fündig. 

Petra, Du hast uns mal Deinen Namen verraten:



> ich bin übrigens petra und der kleine heißt janek vincent


 
Schönen Tag!


----------



## Findling (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

Hallo Petra,

wieso hast du Probleme mit der Größe deines Teiches?

Traust du dich auch mit deinem/eurem Auto etwa auch nicht ins Parkhaus, nur weil da größere (und teurere) Autos rumstehen?

In den meisten "kleinen Pfützen" steckt mehr Liebe und Herzblut als in mancher großartigen Teichlandschaft, die vom Gartenarchitekt geplant und gebaut wurde und die für den Eigentümer nur ein Prestige-Objekt ist, das ihm aber letztendlich nicht wirklich etwas bedeutet (o.k. solche sind dann auch nicht hier im Forum vertreten )

Will damit sagen: Jeder muss sich nach seiner eigenen finanziellen Decke strecken und mit den gegebenen Platzverhältnissen klarkommen. _*Und*_ jeder muss seine eigenen Prioritäten setzen. Der eine will eben nur (oder doch möglichst viel) Wasser, der andere aber noch Platz für andere Sachen. Wenn alle nur riesige Wasserflächen im Garten hätten wäre das doch auch langweilig. Wichtig ist nicht, wie groß der Teich ist, sondern dass er mit Liebe gepflegt und in Ordnung gehalten wird. Das scheint bei dir gegeben zu sein.  

Was eine evtl. Vergrößerung angeht: Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. Wenn "ER" mal seine Liebe zum Teich entdeckt hat, wird sich schnell einiges ändern. Wenn "ER" aber auch in Zukunft nichts daran findet, dann wäre er mit "nur Wasser" mindestens genau so unglücklich wie du ohne Wasser. Da müsst ihr schon untereinander ein Gleichgewicht finden.

Zum Filter kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen, da ich meinen Teich absolut technikfrei fahre.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## kleinmolli70 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: neidisch werde ...*

hallo  dodi , stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst  
mein goldschatz sohnemann janek vincent , obwohl er ein unfall war  
ja hab im letzten jahr wohl mehr von mir erzählt  lach * 

hallo findling , auch dir ein liebes danke , du hast recht , hauptsache wasser , und ich kann mich austoben im garten ,hast schon recht  mit den parkhaus ...

und hallo frettschenfreung , hier hier ein papageifreund 
naja der filter ist ok soweit aber ich denke er ist nicht ausreichend , weil ich wirklich die fadenalgen nicht los werde , und wohl auch noch zu wenig pflanzen im teich hab , hab zwar wieder welche gekauft aber wollt noch ein zwei wochen abwarten , wegen frost...
naja mal sehen  wenns brennt schrie ich weiter....

euch allen lieben dank


----------

